

Why we will never see a 15-hour work week - fchollet
http://www.sphere-engineering.com/blog/15-hour-work-week.html

======
ColinWright
I saw this posted earlier. My records show it was here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7661641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7661641)

Have you deleted and re-posted?

 _Edit: Indeed, I see it was you that posted it at 18:50 BST, 17:50 UTC. I
guess you did delete it and re-submit. Any particular reason?_

